# Cyber liquids - Krunch Berries



## bjorncoetsee (18/4/15)

Who knows where I can get this liquid? Its the best damn Strawberry milky frootloops flavor I have tried yet!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (18/4/15)

I want.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (18/4/15)

No i need.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (18/4/15)

Meow.


----------

